# Any ladies shoot a bow not specifically designed for women or youth?



## bow up

Congrats on the new bow! I have a Triax on order and hoping to see it late next week.


----------



## ApostateTapir

Gal came into my shop today with a Carbon Defiant. We had a fun time setting her up with a Black Gold Ascent Verdict. Nice to see a gal shooting something other than the super adjustable bows. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoQuest

I have a Chill, ChillR, and Reign 6, all with 60# limbs. The ChillR is hands down my favorite, and I hunt with it maxed out. The Reign is my current 3D and indoor bow, set at 54#.


----------



## icemanls2

My 11 year old son shoots a New Breed GX2 at 55lbs. I know several women shooting heavier poundage bows. That's like saying a woman can't handle a 40 cal handgun. Nonsense, there's no such thing as a Man's bow. Just heavier poundage bows. I've saw a woman pull 80 lbs before. Glad to see some women with nice rigs. :thumbs_up That's a sharp rig Bowfish Charlie!


----------



## lilpooh31

I shoot a Hoyt Faktor 30


----------



## allymeagan

I shoot a Hoyt Vector 32.


----------



## pottergreg

I think it's more about draw length than pull weight. (There are 25" draw men and 30 inch draw women) Most bows can be ordered in limbs from 30 to 80 pounds. As for the youth, women's, etc. it's all marketing.


----------



## sprinke

With a 24" draw length, my choices are limited.
If I had the money I'd get a Mathews TRX 7.
Currently have an Elite Spirit and a PSE Phenom.


----------



## minnie3

sprinke, custom Barnsdale is a quality option.


----------



## bethg79

My friend has a prism set around 55lb. I use an infinite edge pro, but I’m weak so my weight is way low


----------



## Bowfish_Charlie

I’m now confused. I was out at the range earlier today with a buddy who has the same draw length as me (25”). Well I tried out his PSE Stinger that is set at 63lb and was able to pull it with ease, just a little resistance in the very beginning then bam at full draw. However, I go to shoot my Triax at 50lb and it feels like it’s heavier to draw. I’m contending with resistance through the draw until let off. Does anyone know why this is? It’s driving me crazy lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laserbeam1001

Bowfish_Charlie said:


> I’m now confused. I was out at the range earlier today with a buddy who has the same draw length as me (25”). Well I tried out his PSE Stinger that is set at 63lb and was able to pull it with ease, just a little resistance in the very beginning then bam at full draw. However, I go to shoot my Triax at 50lb and it feels like it’s heavier to draw. I’m contending with resistance through the draw until let off. Does anyone know why this is? It’s driving me crazy lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The reason some bows "feel" easier to pull than others has to do with the cam design. Bows that are designed to be speed bows tend to have a harsher stiffer pull because they need to store the maximum amount of energy/force to achieve the higher arrow speed. 

In contrast comfort bow are designed to be softer and smoother and easier to pull, but arrow speed suffers. 

In short your friends bow feels easier to pull, but I would bet that your Triax can shoot arrows faster at lower poundages. So like many things in life their are trade offs nothing is achieved for free. Harsher and faster or easier and slower. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## grindersonly

My girlfriend shoots a PSE Evolve at 27 inch draw and 60 lbs. We went to scheels the other night and she wanted to try out a different release and the guy working brought her a bow to try the release with and said "its set at 40 pounds, is that going to be okay?" you should have seen the look she gave him. hahaha


----------



## iammarty

One of my daughters shoots an Elite Answer and the other one shoots a Hoyt Charger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davefaul

My 17yo daughter shoots a Prime One Stx 36 at 50# with 20 ounces on the rear stab and 6 on the front.


----------



## Billie

I’ve never owned a bow designed specifically for women. I’m shooting a Hoyt carbon element now.


----------



## Reelrydor

I have the PSE Carbon 32, (evolve cams). I Did have a womens 2012 stilleto I loved, but the weight of the carbon pushed me to it. I prefer light n fast/accurate


----------



## songbirdtb

A woman's bow is a woman's bow because of draw weight and draw length, a lighter riser weight and typically has a smaller axle to axle. But if you have a 25-26" draw length, you can really get anything you want. You don't have to get a woman's bow. None of my bows are women's bows. I have a 26" draw and I pull around 50lbs. I prefer a 35" axle to axle for a tournament bow. The 37" and up have too soft of a sting angle to accommodate my larger chest area... I prefer a smaller axle to axle in the tree stand, but a lot of hunting bows come with a shorter axle to axle. As far as riser weight, that's personal preference. But I hold a heaver bow steadier.


----------



## DogWoman

I hunt with a Hoyt Carbon Element. My 3D bow is a Hoyt Defiant (24 1/2" draw, 42#). I set the USAA Indoor National Record for womoen over 60 last year.
My current target bow is a Hoyt Pro Defiant (same as the 3D). This year I still placed first in the USAA Indoor Nationals for women over 60.


----------



## laur

bethg79 said:


> My friend has a prism set around 55lb. I use an infinite edge pro, but I’m weak so my weight is way low


I'm shooting the Infinite Edge as well. Pink, so I guess it really is a girl's bow


----------



## Simpleiowaguy

Wife is shooting the btx-28. I wish more dealers kept bows at poundage that women could shoot and try out.


----------



## SouthernSass

Beautiful bow! I shoot a Bowtech Fanatic 3.0. I do have a Bowtech Carbon Rose, which is one of the bows they have designed for women. I don't shoot it much at all. I prefer the Fanatic.


----------



## emmaofc

Hey there! I shoot a Hoyt Prevail 37, FX, and a HyperEdge. I've had nothing but success from Hoyt target bows. Only have been shooting about 40lbs. but I have a really long draw length (28 1/4") so I'm pretty limited in the "Women's Bows" category.


----------



## Ray Ray

My daughter shoots an Elite Victory 39 for 3d & indoor.


----------



## friend of coal

My wife shoots a HalonX set at 60lbs. And loves it


----------



## Bowfish_Charlie

grindersonly said:


> My girlfriend shoots a PSE Evolve at 27 inch draw and 60 lbs. We went to scheels the other night and she wanted to try out a different release and the guy working brought her a bow to try the release with and said "its set at 40 pounds, is that going to be okay?" you should have seen the look she gave him. hahaha


Haha  I really hate when that happens! This happened to me when I went to buy my Triax. I almost felt insulted. Boys be underestimating us chicks lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sara-s

I shoot a Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL- 40” ATA, 45# DW, 29” draw length.


----------



## Akcrapo

Yep. My target bow is a Halon X Comp, although I admit I have the Avail for hunting.


----------



## TheArdentArcher

I shoot a Hoyt Faktor, which is not specifically for men or women. But what gets me is when I say I’m shooting 36# on the fingers, men don’t typically believe that I’m capable of that draw weight. Do men think women can only shoot 20# bows or something? I was shooting 30# when I was a kid!


----------



## Skylar Standley

Poundage is nothing to do with it, it's all about draw length. I have a 70lbs heli-m that my dad struggles to draw with the weight and yet the short gymnastics coach I was dating could pull it back as well as I can but can't get to the back wall because she has a 24 inch draw. 

Funny enough, I suspect the Eva Shockey would be faster than my heli-m at my draw even though it's 70lbs and the Eva is 60lbs. 

I'm trying to find a fast bow that won't break the bank for my 24" draw lady bear and it's bull**** that there aren't more bows with the short draw she needs and the ones that are, are covered with purple or pink. Home girl would not be cool with a pink bow. I'm glad to see this year's Prowess ditched the pink.


----------



## CamoQuest

Skylar Standley said:


> Poundage is nothing to do with it, it's all about draw length. I have a 70lbs heli-m that my dad struggles to draw with the weight and yet the short gymnastics coach I was dating could pull it back as well as I can but can't get to the back wall because she has a 24 inch draw.
> 
> Funny enough, I suspect the Eva Shockey would be faster than my heli-m at my draw even though it's 70lbs and the Eva is 60lbs.
> 
> I'm trying to find a fast bow that won't break the bank for my 24" draw lady bear and it's bull**** that there aren't more bows with the short draw she needs and the ones that are, are covered with purple or pink. Home girl would not be cool with a pink bow. I'm glad to see this year's Prowess ditched the pink.


Have you looked at a Mathews Stoke, Avail, or SDX? They have color options besides pink and rainbow graphics.


----------



## hinson_16

I Shiite Mathews Avail I thought it was a lot smother draw then the Traix but if I didn’t have it before the Traix came out I might have bought the Traix instead. Glad you like yours!


----------



## Skylar Standley

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll check out the new Mathews bows. After she tried the Eva, she was especially happy with the weight so we'll likely be going that way. She loves the diamond edge and prism bows for the weight but the specs at her draw aren't very good


----------



## phaesporia

I shoot a PSE Evolve 35. 50lbs. Hoping to get 60lbs eventually! Push ups here I come!


----------



## JAG

Ive been shooting New Breeds for 10 years, They have many choices for ladies bows...lots of limb # options! BX32 and Blade are 2. Of the 2018 bows that would be perfect.


----------



## Suzukiracer57

My girl friend has a new breed blade ss and a prime rize. Both are 27/60 and she shots them both lights out and with ease. When it comes to finding a bow for a women or youth don’t listen to people have them shoot everything they can and go from there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelrydor

I have one ladies bow and one err not ladies bow?


----------



## mkolker

I shoot a Prime X1. It is awesome! I used to shoot the Prime STX. Both are great bows, but the X1 has that more aggressive feel that I like.


----------



## Corene1

I am fortunate enough to have a 27-1/2 inch draw so I can pretty much choose from any of the bows out there. That being said I shoot recurves off the fingers non sighted 95% of the time . When I do shoot a compound, it too is shot with fingers non sighted so I shoot mostly older and longer axle to axle finger bows. Those are a bit harder to find. I currently shoot a 1999 Hoyt Aspen at 50 pounds with an accuwheel holding 21 pounds on the fingers.


----------



## AwkwardArtemis

I shoot 35-45lb recurves regularly. I just picked up a 60lb longbow that I hope I can draw eventually because it's a gorgeous bow and feels amazing in my hands. I picked up a 55lb recurve, and I was able to draw and shoot it, but I couldn't do it regularly. But yeah, I don't shoot bows for women or children. I shoot bows that I like.


----------



## Halon_Shooters

The wife shoots a Halon 32. She tried a lot of bows before buying, a Hoyt and a couple Bear bows, even the Halon X and X Comp. Found the 32 to be the smoothest and easiest to draw. She also likes the Optifade Elevated 2 pattern on it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeygirl

Just got an Elite Ritual and it is one nice shooting bow. Going to be for spots/3D and retiring the Hoyt Pro Defiant to the deer woods.


----------



## taylorragulsky

I have a Bowtech Fanatic 3.0


----------



## Valkyriehunting

Personally I've found the women marketed bows to be overpriced and gimmicky at best. I got back into bowhunting last year after a hiatus and was intending to put some good money into a bow. I shot Obession, Mathews and Hoyt womens geared and otherwise. Ended up getting a Mission Hype DTX and it was quieter and smoother than any of the women's options from the other brands, and pretty dang close to the other models at a fraction of the price. I have a short draw, but shoot 65 lbs, so finding a bow that works with my velociraptor arms, but supports the poundage is hard.


----------



## laur

Velociraptor arms... :set1_rolf2:


----------



## CountryWoman

Short draw so I am not able to
:embara:


----------



## Valkyriehunting

Haha! It's true. My friends used to make T rex jokes, but I'm a small human with a 25" draw most of which is my broad shoulders haha! I have the tattoo and everything. It's my spirit animal.

But seriously ladies, and men shopping for your ladies. If you want decent poundage and a short draw you can't beat the Hype DTX


----------



## john800

Valkyriehunting said:


> Haha! It's true. My friends used to make T rex jokes, but I'm a small human with a 25" draw most of which is my broad shoulders haha! I have the tattoo and everything. It's my spirit animal.
> 
> But seriously ladies, and men shopping for your ladies. If you want decent poundage and a short draw you can't beat the Hype DTX


I make the same jokes to my wife about the t rex arms, she is a 24” draw. You and my wife could give each other the lowest high fives ever.


----------



## ellen7

I shoot a 50 pound elite ritual! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott037

my wife shoots a hyper edge set to 25.5 an 35lb


----------



## rachelenewman

I have shot Mathews bow before for men and I had no trouble shooting it either. When I shot tournaments I would shoot the men's stake because I did not want to be limited to 20 to 25 yards for every target.


----------



## Angharad

24.5” DL, left-handed, and need a fairly steep string angle to get good face contact (target shooter only).

I have an Elite Energy 35 (and a Mybo Edge on the way), 50lb draw weight. I need a long ATA (minimum 35”) for stability, so most of the female-oriented compounds are too short.


----------



## PurpleArcher713

I just got an Elite Echelon 37 with 50lb limbs set up


----------



## Just_Jess27

I shoot a Matthews Chill R at 55 pounds and I love it! I have recently fell in love with the Hoyt prevail FX. I think it’s a beautiful bow and plan to try it out at the archery shop soon. Hopefully Santa is good to me this year ☺


----------



## Brnz88

I just started shooting the PerformX 3D. Love the cam, easy on my shoulder. 40# 65% let off.


----------



## Just_Jess27

Chill R maxed at 53 pounds. Looking for a prevail though!


----------



## cowpoly

Yep. I don't need no pink camo in my life.


----------



## Dewboy

Bowfish_Charlie said:


> I’m now confused. I was out at the range earlier today with a buddy who has the same draw length as me (25”). Well I tried out his PSE Stinger that is set at 63lb and was able to pull it with ease, just a little resistance in the very beginning then bam at full draw. However, I go to shoot my Triax at 50lb and it feels like it’s heavier to draw. I’m contending with resistance through the draw until let off. Does anyone know why this is? It’s driving me crazy lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only thing a bow scale weighs is the peak weight. If that peak is very short, and in the middle of the draw, it can be much easier to draw than a bow that peaks sooner, or later, or one that peaks sooner and stays at peak weight over half or more of the draw cycle. Look at some draw force curves to see this visually. I'll attempt to post a photo showing the difference in draw force between two bows that feel totally different, yet they pull the same "peak weight". The dark blue would be close to the PSE Stinger, while your Triax would be more like that of the lighter blue:


----------



## chesti

Congrats on the new bow!


----------



## Alakatrore

Finally got my Hoyt Carbon RX1 blackout set at 35lb. Been told by a lot of men it’s a waste etc. best how I’ve EVER shot, a shame the RX3 just came out!
And yes I couldn’t help myself with the fluro pink strings!


----------



## kwood

I have an RX-1 as well. 

While it is a very nice shooting bow, and incredibly well made, I find it's performance to be lacking at my draw length (24.5") - 18 fps slower than IBO speed would predict at my DL, arrow wt/overall setup. While common sense would predict this to happen, I guess I assumed a company like Hoyt would not put their name on it (especially their flagship) if the performance wasn't decent at that adjustment. It looks like they have at least removed the 24.5" adj from the RX-3. 

Very disappointing to see Hoyt remove the #1 cam from their lineup for those of is with really really short draw lengths. I bet the RX is great at 27-28", but I'm a little sad. 
Now my fixation on speed is due to me being a hunter - and I am talking speed relative to an arrow of a certain weight. I think 
Both these bows are great shooters and very underrated 
I have a few Bowtechs as well;
Heartbreaker (women's) and Assassin SD (men's short draw) but they are the exact same identical bow! One just does not have pink. Love both of them! Goes to show what is a women's vs not women's in archery has more to do with if it fits those of us who are definitely smaller than most men. 

I tend to like the short ATA bows. To me, a 28" ATA would be like what a 34" ATA is to a big guy.


----------



## Cheyennesmom124

Hoyt Vicxen is a great bow! That’s what I use


----------



## garfanatic

I used to shoot a Hoyt Trykon set at 45 lbs, but my daughter stole it. 😂


----------



## Reelrydor

Valkyriehunting said:


> Personally I've found the women marketed bows to be overpriced and gimmicky at best. I got back into bowhunting last year after a hiatus and was intending to put some good money into a bow. I shot Obession, Mathews and Hoyt womens geared and otherwise. Ended up getting a Mission Hype DTX and it was quieter and smoother than any of the women's options from the other brands, and pretty dang close to the other models at a fraction of the price. I have a short draw, but shoot 65 lbs, so finding a bow that works with my velociraptor arms, but supports the poundage is hard.


The 2012 PSE Stiletto was by far the best bow that was actually marketed towards women Ive ever shot--But I took my 30+ year old stepson to buy a PSE and we came out with the Mission Hype DXT. I was impressed by the draw and quiteness and for a lesser expensive bow I want to get one as a guest bow because it is so adjustable and when my yankee buddies come down to visit I can take them hog hunting because of no requirement for a license for hogs here--Put them into the game--


----------



## Badassarchery

I shoot the Hoyt Nitrum 30


----------



## swilystaff

I bought a used Apex 8 and super close to being able to use it (for more than a few arrows at a time). Only have been in archery for 6 ish months but it's time to move up from the club bows. I was using a Mathews Craze (the original) with is ridiculously short and lightweight. Super excited when I hold it. It's heavy, tall, and I feel so awesome when I can pull it back. Looking forward to the day I can get up to 55lb too!


----------



## archergirl24703

Been shooting the Mission Craze for about five years, picked up a Hoyt Prevail FX at the local pro shop last week and loved it. As soon as that comes in it'll be my new 3D and indoor bow, possibly hunting too.


----------



## Katrocc

I currently shoot a Hoyt Prevail 37 set at 33# and I'm working on increasing the DW. This bow is also short strung for me so the length would work. I started with a PSE Fever at 29# which compared to the Hoyt now feels like a toy to me. Draw length and lower poundage is a problem for a lot of women. I'm only about 5ft tall and in my early 60's so I don't think I would ever have enough strength to pull 50 or 60 lbs. I've only been shooting for a couple of years and I did a lot of research to find a bow that would work for me. There very few archery shops where I live so going shop to shop would not have worked.


----------



## nag

Bowfish_Charlie said:


> Hey ladies! I’m just curious as to how many of us shoot bows that aren’t classified as youth or women bows. It seems like many assume we aren’t strong enough to shoot other bows. As for me, I’m shooting a Mathews Triax at 55lbs and getting ready to increase
> View attachment 6438031
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! Bows designed for ladies typically are lack luster in performance, not to mention difficult to resell.
Only bow, ( IMO), that broke the mold in that category was the Bowtech Equalizer. Dispite have a difficult cam to draw, it's performance was right up there with some of the top bows of the time. Basically, it was a baby Allegiance, which I also have. I still own 3 of them, but now shoot a Triax. I tried the Mathews Avail, which is supposed to be the ladies version, but found the wall was better in the Triax. The Avail is a lighter bow to hold whereas the Triax is heavier, something that has never bothered me.
Performance is shocking! It's so good, I was able to lower the poundage from what I normally pull and still blew through 2 Deer at 30 yards. And it's absolutely dead quiet. 
By the way, if you have trouble tuning, check the cam top hats. Mine were set wrong from the factory.


----------



## Wendilime

I shoot a Mathews


----------



## Rubicon16

Hunt with a Hoyt Rx 1, started with a Carbon Rose but found the draw cycle and overall weight of the Rx 1 was similar if not better than the Carbon Rose


----------



## tosharri

I just purchased a PSE Shootdown with 40# limbs....pulling about 38lbs

Night and day from my Diamond Infinite Edge that I started with...having fun getting to know it and getting it tuned in!


----------



## wendijm

I shoot an Athens Exceed. Just can’t seem to find anything else I like as much. It’s a few years old now but I just love it.


----------



## wa-prez

I've been shooting for 40 years and never shot a bow specifically designed for women / kids.

in the first place, back then the only bows sold for kids were basically toys.

But I started at about 30 pounds, and still shoot about 40 pounds (and 50 for hunting).

One thing sure is it will probably need to be ordered / special made because most of the "rack" bows start at 60# or more.


----------



## Zanglha

I shoot a TRX 38. It’s a heavy bow with a lot of weight on it, but I’m very happy with this bow. Until bow companies make an equivalently well made and thought out women’s bow, I’m not going to buy one. Hoping for a Traverse as my next bow.


----------



## Ann0246

I shoot a browning vanguard and a merlin tempest, neither are youth or specifically for women.


----------



## lesnock

songbirdtb said:


> A woman's bow is a woman's bow because of draw weight and draw length, a lighter riser weight and typically has a smaller axle to axle. But if you have a 25-26" draw length, you can really get anything you want. You don't have to get a woman's bow. None of my bows are women's bows. I have a 26" draw and I pull around 50lbs. I prefer a 35" axle to axle for a tournament bow. The 37" and up have too soft of a sting angle to accommodate my larger chest area... I prefer a smaller axle to axle in the tree stand, but a lot of hunting bows come with a shorter axle to axle. As far as riser weight, that's personal preference. But I hold a heaver bow steadier.


What do you shoot songbirdtb?


----------



## Jfull

I shoot an Elite Emerge and are going to order the Rezult next week. I am 5'10" with a 28" draw length. I can't shoot most bows designed for women or kids.


----------



## mreffner

I shoot a Hoyt PCE and a Hoyt Charger. I don't think I need a women's specific bow since string lengths and bow limbs are so easy to customize.


----------



## MountedArcherMS

Haha yea the concept of a 'women's bow' is fairly new- I remember the look of total confusion I must have had the first time someone asked me if I shot with a women's bow!
I've never owned one, I still shoot compound with my Hoyt CyberTech.


----------



## Hoony24

I was shooting an Elite at I never considered it a women’s bow I’m finally hitting some high poundage just happy I can find more bows for me to shoot I hate how things are always separated by men and women but us women can still kick men’s butt no matter the equipment


----------



## Annalisek

Which bows have you ladies liked? I’m looking at increasing my DW for hunting


----------



## jenglish

Bowfish_Charlie said:


> Hey ladies! I’m just curious as to how many of us shoot bows that aren’t classified as youth or women bows. It seems like many assume we aren’t strong enough to shoot other bows. As for me, I’m shooting a Mathews Triax at 55lbs and getting ready to increase
> View attachment 6438031
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most flagship bows are available 40-50lb limbs /draw weight. As long as you get a bow in your draw length/ weight you are comfortable pulling, there is no need to get a “women’s specific bow.” Women’s specific bows tend to be a little lighter in mass weight and may have a narrower grip, but it general, a regular or flagship bow will be of better quality than a women’s specific bow.


----------



## merlinron

I wasn't aware there were any bows made specifically for women. what makes a bow specifically for women ? you can't say color because I know a guy that was State Champion and he shot a Hot pink PSE Laser. my daughter shoots a neon green Bowtech Specialist 2 at 50 lbs. and shoots better than most of the guys in my club including me. i taught her how to shoot though, so it's OK !.


----------



## Molly1414

merlinron said:


> I wasn't aware there were any bows made specifically for women. what makes a bow specifically for women ? you can't say color because I know a guy that was State Champion and he shot a Hot pink PSE Laser. my daughter shoots a neon green Bowtech Specialist 2 at 50 lbs. and shoots better than most of the guys in my club including me. i taught her how to shoot though, so it's OK !.


A woman’s bow is made for ladies with short draw length, is light weight, has a lighter pull weight or is very adjustable. The carbon rose and the Eva Shockley are bows that are considered women’s bows.


----------



## MeganG

I’m just getting back into archery as my son wants to hunt but my last bow was a Bowtech experience.... And i loved it. 

Megan


----------



## merlinron

Molly1414 said:


> A woman’s bow is made for ladies with short draw length, is light weight, has a lighter pull weight or is very adjustable. The carbon rose and the Eva Shockley are bows that are considered women’s bows.


they are simply bows with lower draw weight range and draw length range. they are the same as any other bow. the "woman's bow" moniker is applied as a sales tool, targeting the women's market. there is absolutely nothing on any bow made, that makes it specifically a "women's bow". the "lighter weight riser" is simply because the lower draw weight range can allow a lighter riser, it has nothing to do with the idea that the bow is specifically designed for women. the idea that Eva Shokey endorses one particular bow is simply a sales tool designed to appeal to the female archer market. Eva Shokey shoots the same bow that any man would shoot, it is just a bow that is adjustable to her strength and draw length. it is her job,... as a professional archer,... to endorse a bow,...so why not call the bow she endorses a "woman's bow". that doesn't make it designed specifically for women.....it just says "that is the bow she endorses" to make women think there is a bow specifically for them. I don't mean this in any sort of sexist innuendo, it is just simple fact,.....there no bows made that are specifically female oriented through their design. there are a few that have pink accents and things like that,...suggesting a female appeal, but take the pink away and the bow is the same bow a male would use. to say " there are bows specifically designed for women to shoot", is about the same as saying, "there are cars that are specifically designed for women to drive".


----------



## v.l.davidson

Yes, I have a Hoyt pro comp elite 40-50lb draw weight that I actually had to custom order cams for to shorten the draw length enough for me to shoot in. took a bit of tinkering but happy I went with something that's not "girl specific"


----------



## blrock

I'm a trad shooter and I shoot a Bear Grizzly! Custom lighter draw weight


----------



## Thance94

Buddies wife shoots a prime air


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow up

Shooting a Hoyt RX4 currently and love the bow!


----------



## merlinron

Molly1414 said:


> A woman’s bow is made for ladies with short draw length, is light weight, has a lighter pull weight or is very adjustable. The carbon rose and the Eva Shockley are bows that are considered women’s bows.


yes, but they are no more or less the same as any bow of similar weight, draw length and construction. it is just that the manufacturer has decided to give them a special name that targets the female shooter. you could call any bow of similar features a "woman's bow, there is nothin about them that intrinsically makes them a "woman's bow". it's like saying a Ford Mustang GT350 painted pink,...is a "woman's car".


----------



## Hgore_22

Bowfish_Charlie said:


> Hey ladies! I’m just curious as to how many of us shoot bows that aren’t classified as youth or women bows. It seems like many assume we aren’t strong enough to shoot other bows. As for me, I’m shooting a Mathews Triax at 55lbs and getting ready to increase
> View attachment 6438031
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve shot one women specific bow very early in my career and it was just unrealistic for my size. I’ve got a 28.5” DL and shoot 60#... women specific just doesn’t work 😂. So shoot what works for you 👌🏼


----------



## Just_Jess27

CamoQuest said:


> I have a Chill, ChillR, and Reign 6, all with 60# limbs. The ChillR is hands down my favorite, and I hunt with it maxed out. The Reign is my current 3D and indoor bow, set at 54#.


I agree my second bow was a Chill R and I had the best groupings from 20 and 30 yards. I just ordered the Elite Kure and can’t wait to see what the “worlds most shootable bow” can do ☺


----------



## Kaylamarie.IA

Bowfish_Charlie said:


> Hey ladies! I’m just curious as to how many of us shoot bows that aren’t classified as youth or women bows. It seems like many assume we aren’t strong enough to shoot other bows. As for me, I’m shooting a Mathews Triax at 55lbs and getting ready to increase
> View attachment 6438031
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I shoot the Mathews VXR 28!


----------



## Billie

I’ve never owned a bow that was labeled as a woman’s bow. My current 2 I’m hunting with are a Hoyt carbon element and a Martin, both at 27 inch draw, 56 lbs.


----------



## Janet010

When I started years ago, I bought a Mathews Ignition and started shooting bare compound.
Now, I have a PSE Supra Focus EM as my primary target bow. Still have the Ignition, though.

Since I am only 1.50 meters short with a draw length of 25", the PSE is a bit long. Paying really good attention to my clothing and form whole shooting is mandatory.


----------



## Safari007

I shoot a Hoyt Nitrux as my main bow.


----------



## Aubrey_K

I actually just switched from a Bowtech Carbon Rose, which is a women's bow, to a Mathews VXR, which is not.


----------



## prime2009

I love shooting my Prime Defy! 25.5" draw at 50#, it does the trick. Smooth draw, limited vibration and comfortable in my hand!


----------



## Dana.W

Mathews v3 27


----------



## kleweleini

Bowfish_Charlie said:


> I’m now confused. I was out at the range earlier today with a buddy who has the same draw length as me (25”). Well I tried out his PSE Stinger that is set at 63lb and was able to pull it with ease, just a little resistance in the very beginning then bam at full draw. However, I go to shoot my Triax at 50lb and it feels like it’s heavier to draw. I’m contending with resistance through the draw until let off. Does anyone know why this is? It’s driving me crazy lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> app linked


I do agree. Thanks.


----------



## prime2009

I've never shot a bow specifically made for a woman... I order what I need! Right now I'm shooting a Prime Defy and love it!


----------



## cflann

I shoot a V3 at 60+ pounds and 28.5” draw. Love it!!


----------

